# Directv install today and want to get OD



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

I see that I need something else to get connected to On Demand.

I have a router....it is a DLink. 

What is the least expensive way to make this work?

FWIW: My TV/HD receiver is downstairs and my wireless router is upstairs.

The Directv site says I need 2 internet connection wall mounts. Is this correct? Can I get them just anywhere? 

Is there a less expensive way?

Thank you!,

Dawn


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The DIRECTV HomePlug solution is among the least expensive and the easiest to set up.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Your other option would be to get a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection, not USB.

BTW :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

Easier is better! 

So, can I get this at Home Depot? I don't have to order it do I?

Dawn



harsh said:


> The DIRECTV HomePlug solution is among the least expensive and the easiest to set up.


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you.

I know that if you get Tivo, they sell a USB thingie to connect, I just wondered if Directv had anything like that?

BTW: I want another HD DVR, but I am waiting for DTV Tivo to come out before getting one.

Dawn



Michael D'Angelo;2001514 said:


> Your other option would be to get a wireless adapter with an ethernet connection, not USB.
> 
> BTW :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

CalGal said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I know that if you get Tivo, they sell a USB thingie to connect, I just wondered if Directv had anything like that?
> 
> ...


DIRECTV sells the Linksys WGA600N wireless adapter and the Powerline adapters.


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

I see that, just wondered if I could get it locally today instead of waiting, and if I could avoid paying $10 for shipping.

Thanks,

Dawn



Michael D'Angelo;2001528 said:


> DIRECTV sells the Linksys WGA600N wireless adapter and the Powerline adapters.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

CalGal said:



> I see that, just wondered if I could get it locally today instead of waiting, and if I could avoid paying $10 for shipping.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dawn


You could get them from places like Best Buy. I know that have the Linksys WGA600N. But I am not sure what powerline adapters they sell.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Keep in mind that it typically takes 12-24 hours from when the DVR gets connected to the Internet before the OnDemand content is available.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

IIP said:


> Keep in mind that it typically takes 12-24 hours from when the DVR gets connected to the Internet before the OnDemand content is available.


For it to be completely available.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I would go with the WGA600N Adapter as the Powerline I have does not work and others have reported spotty results. It all depends on how your house is wired and if the two lines are on the same system.

The WGA600N is sold by Directv and Linksys got it to work very easily as far as connectivity goes.

You didn't mention whether you Router was "G" speed or what but the DVRs transmit in up to 100 Mbps speed so "G" is fine but "N" will not gain you anything.


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't mention it because I have NO idea!

The box says DLink, DIR 625 on it. Does that tell you anything?

I went to Directv and tried to order the wireless adapter from Directv and it says, "Sorry, this product is not available for your system." Could this be because I have only been a customer a few hours?

If the wireless will work, I would prefer that.



richierich said:


> I would go with the WGA600N Adapter as the Powerline I have does not work and others have reported spotty results. It all depends on how your house is wired and if the two lines are on the same system.
> 
> The WGA600N is sold by Directv and Linksys got it to work very easily as far as connectivity goes.
> 
> You didn't mention whether you Router was "G" speed or what but the DVRs transmit in up to 100 Mbps speed so "G" is fine but "N" will not gain you anything.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

What kind of Directv Receiver or DVR do you have. For example, an HR21 or HR22 or HR23 or whatever?

Your DIR625 is an "N" speed Router which is top of the line as far as speed and is backware compatible with "G" speed so you are okay but if Directv is telling you that it is not compatible then maybe they don't know that you have upgraded to a device that is compatible.


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

My DVR is an HR22 it says on the box.

Dawn


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, you should be able to buy it and you should be Good To Go!!!

Call Directv and tell them what you have and what you want and ask them why it says not available to you. It is a piece of cake compared to others I have installed. The Powerline may or may not work as they pick up alot of interference and may not work if on a separate system or line if it is on a different breaker.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

CalGal said:


> My DVR is an HR22 it says on the box.
> 
> Dawn


The HR22 is compaible with the wireless game adapter. As far as the powerline setup, since your router is upstairs and the 22 is downstairs, that doesn't look good. My 2 story has separate breakers for each story and when I tried the powerline for my slingbox, no luck. I'm not sure how much D* sells the game adapter for, but I bought mine at BB that I use on my HR20 in my bedroom.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The Linksys WGA600N will be easily found in any electronics store locally, as well as online. It is the only wireless product that is natively supported by the HR2x-series receivers, which allows you to configure it directly from the receiver on-screen, instead of having to pre-configure it at the computer.

It sounds like that's your best option.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Directv Price is $84.98 which is $79.99 plus shipping which is $4.99.


----------



## CalGal (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks. I think the other was $10 because it was $5 for each item.

Any idea how long it will take to get here?

Dawn



richierich said:


> The Directv Price is $84.98 which is $79.99 plus shipping which is $4.99.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Depends on how they ship it and where they ship it from. Probably 3 to 5 business days.


----------



## angelzofmadness (Feb 17, 2009)

honestly the cheapest way is to get a massively long ethernet cord and run it to your box (my router is upstairs and i run the ethernet cord to my HD DVR down stairs I just run it along the base boards, not very slick but it works.


----------

